# Reminder concerning this forum



## Ronnie T

This particular area is for Christianity & Judaism discussion.

This area belongs to subjects as they relate to persons who believe in the Almighty God, the God of Abraham.
This is a place for Bible study, not believers against unbelievers.

This is a place for fruitful study of the study matter among believers.

All other comments and subjects will be deleted and otherwise dealt with.

Christians were suppose to move into this area several months ago but for some reason we haven't.


----------



## CAL

Ronnie T said:


> This particular area is for Christianity & Judaism discussion.
> 
> This area belongs to subjects as they relate to persons who believe in the Almighty God, the God of Abraham.
> This is a place for Bible study, not believers against unbelievers.
> 
> This is a place for fruitful study of the study matter among believers.
> 
> All other comments and subjects will be deleted and otherwise dealt with.
> 
> Christians were suppose to move into this area several months ago but for some reason we haven't.



And all God's children said,...... Amen!


----------

